# Desert Nids (Many Pics)



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Heres a lil project i been working on since crimbo. 

my crimbo presents painted up.









Crimbo present to myself 









Army last time photoed.









Will but new models up as i finish them. C&C always welcome.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

very intersting colours, only thing i would suggest is change to colour of the genestealers claws/ talons to a colour that would be more approporite to your theme, im a big fan of the red genestealers.

keep the updates coming!


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

That Mawloc beastie is well wicked!!!
+1 rep.......its all i can give....


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

my attempt at bone swords.










upclose carni.










and finished gargoyle


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

I like the color scheme, very krakenish. Like the bases, the bits of old desert outpost scenes are unlike anything I have seen yet. Love most of all your idea for the warrior boneswords. very creative, might have to dabble in it a bit. Just finished my bonesabers for my magnetized tyrant. Haven't worked out a good set up with warriors to make then more effective then a whole ton of Gaunts.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like the look of your fleet. The neutral colours go really well together. Are you thinking about adding mottling to the larger beasts? I think that could break up relatively large uniform surfaces.

Still that's my only criticism. I don't think your army even needs that as its great already.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice indeed...all this painted since xmas. That is swift and tidy work. These look fantastic, the colors work very well and the bases set it off nicely. Very impressive.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

latest army pics. Working on my Old One Eye and bone sword warriors.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

my old one eye so far. got lots to do.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, great work :victory: Here, Have Some Rep. This will be one Project Log I'll be hanging onto.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Really nice. I really like the red claws. Provides just the right amount of contrast, makes the mini's really 'pop'. Not quite so keen on the red genestealers I'm afraid, more because they look a bit mismatched to the rest of the force rather than the actual paint job.

But fantastic effort, and look fantastic. Especially in the sort time! +rep

Edit: Won't let me rep you at the moment, have to wait till I've spread it around a bit more!


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Just finished the base for my zonathrope. 










And my "slightly" converted Thrope. Just so i can use him as the horror if needed.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some really nice work here. I can't believe you have all these done since christmas. +rep just for that.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Finished the zoanthrope last night. 


























And an army update Pic


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

That Zoan is pretty epic. The base looks bigger then the one mine has, did you give him a monstrous base?


----------

